# Brian Kubicki wrote an awsome book.



## EDs Fly Meat (Apr 29, 2004)

I visited Brian Kubicki a year ago and he was working on a book of glass frogs in Costa Rica. He had a finished copy and I was privaledged to browse throught it. It was amazing, and a lot of the stuff in it is new, never before published work. There are more than a few professional herpetologists eagerly anticipating the arrival of this book. 
I got an e-mail from Brian today, and here it is.



> Hello Everyone,
> 
> My book on the Glass frogs of Costa Rica was recently published through the National Institute of Biodiversity (INBio) of Costa Rica. Like most INBio books it is in a Spansh/English format. It contains just over 300 pages and 190 color photos. All the photos included in the book were taken by myself, except of course for the one of me that my wife took. This book represents a large part of the last 12 years of my life, and the reason I moved to CR nine years ago.
> 
> ...


For legal purposes I am withholding the photo of the book jacket and recently published article. Contact Brian if you would like a peek. Personally, I am grabbing a hard cover.


----------



## Grassypeak (Jun 14, 2005)

Dave, Do you know what the cost of the hard and soft cover edditions are?


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Softcover

Hardcover - signed

Another book by Brian - Leaf Frogs of Costa Rica

I remember Brian being at IAD a couple years ago (when he was a speaker) and showing a copy of the book in the works. Very good info. I'll probably pony up for a signed hardcover  Guess I should put that check in the mail...


----------

